# Please say a prayer for Ace...



## chimom06 (Jun 25, 2006)

Ace has Parvo.

Long story short my mother (step) got a new puppy, it has Parvo, been in the hospital for a few days now, seems to be improving. Well Ace started getting Diarhrea last night, and sure enough he has it (the puppies never met, but we are at each others houses a lot) Vet says in 48 hours we will know more on weather or not he will beat it or if he will need to be put to sleep. I cried so hard when I had to hand him over, just thinking that may be the last time I see him. We all fell in love with him SO quick, he is so sweet, well behaved and just the PERFECT pup.

I wanted to edit to add that once I heard her pup had Parvo, we stayed far away from each other, but I guess it was too late.

Please please say a prayer that he will be ok!

We had BlackJack tested but so far, he is Neg.


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

:shock: Oh no!!! That is horrible news.  Just try to stay positive. I'll be thinking of him. Please update us when you hear anything.


----------



## *Andrea* (Jan 30, 2006)

Oh that is so sad! I will say a prayer for him! Stay strong!


----------



## canadiandawn (Jan 11, 2006)

I hope everything works out! Keep us posted. We're thinking of you.


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

I'm so sorry your baby is sick  Parvo is so scary. It sounds like you caught it early though so that should be to his benefit. I'll say a pray for little Ace and your moms puppy and BlackJack too. Let us know how they're doing. Lots of kisses from Ty, Chloe, Leila and Jack


----------



## tofu (Apr 18, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear what happen to Ace. i'll keep him in my prayer. sending love and many lick kisses from Tofu to Ace.


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

sending love and get better soon wishes!


----------



## tuckersmommy (Aug 5, 2006)

Oh, I am so sorry about your little one. Hugs and prayers are being sent his way.


----------



## Pauline Leland (Oct 9, 2006)

I just googled parvo. It's awful. I'll hope for the very best for Ace and Blackjack. And you!


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

ace will be in my prayers


----------



## dolly'sgrandma (Nov 8, 2005)

I'm so sorry. Parvo was my greatest fear when Dolly was a pup. I did hear (hope it's true!) that these little guys actually do better than some of the big breeds at beating it. We're praying.


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Any update on the little guy?


----------



## rachel (Jun 16, 2006)

Oh no, poor guy.  I hope he gets better soon. We'll be keeping him & you in our thoughts. Let us know when you hear something.


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

We'll pray, pray, pray for him. I am so sorry. I can't imagine how I'd feel if it were either of my babies.


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Oh no! Possitive vibes goin' your way .


----------



## chimom06 (Jun 25, 2006)

vet says he is worse today. They are putting him on stronger meds and going to try and get him to eat. This is just horrible


----------



## My3Girls (Apr 6, 2004)

Oh no 
Praying he gets better


----------



## JoJos_Mom (Dec 24, 2005)

I'm soo sorry to hear this awful news! Ace will certainly be in my prayers!


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Oh no  I hope he pulls through this. Try to stay strong for him.


----------



## chimom06 (Jun 25, 2006)

It's so hard, I can't stop crying and I'm trying not to cry in front of my kids they only really know Ace is sick, but it just seemed to sudden, he was playing yesterday. I know I haven't had him long but I got this special attachment to him and poor blackjack, he must know something is wrong he is SO depressed today, just sulking around but he is eating and drinking thank goodness. I'm talking to the dr again tonight so I just pray maybe there is a little glimmer of hope.

Thank you everyone for your kind words


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

You have to keep your hope. I hope the little guy pulls through this.


----------



## ngtah00 (Jun 20, 2005)

sami and i are thinking of you and ace. get better soon


----------



## maureen (May 9, 2004)

We love our little babies so much. I am praying for little ace and for you, too.


----------



## chimom06 (Jun 25, 2006)

a little glimmer of hope, My mom's puppy is going home from the vet right now..but he is a papillon and about 4 pounds bigger  He went in sicker then mine though...


----------



## rachel (Jun 16, 2006)

Just try to keep thinking positive thoughts. I can't imagine how hard this must be for you. I'm glad your mom's dog is going home. Hopefully Ace will be well & home with you soon too.


----------



## wonderchi (Aug 25, 2006)

I'm so sorry for Ace & you. Hope he has a speedy recovery. Good thing you caught it quickly. Glad your Mom's pup is better. That's a good sign. Stay positive.


----------



## tofu (Apr 18, 2006)

again i hope Ace will get better. Pleas update us on him.


----------



## momto4chihuahuas (Nov 13, 2006)

Oh no! I am so sorry  I will be praying for him...Im sure he will be just fine.


----------



## chimom06 (Jun 25, 2006)

Looks like he isn't doing any better. We are holding out the rest of the day and will most likely be put to sleep this evening


----------



## Pauline Leland (Oct 9, 2006)

That is so sad. I'm hoping for a miracle.


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

I'm with Pauline.

Me and my team are praying for a miracle. 

I just can't stand the thought of this.


----------



## tuckersmommy (Aug 5, 2006)

My prayers are still coming your way for a recovery too! Hugs to you both.


----------



## everestgirl (Aug 10, 2006)

Sorry to hear that  i hope for a miracle.


----------



## Poco'sMom (Jun 21, 2006)

Oh my goodness, I am so sorry! I am also hoping and praying for a miracle for you and your baby.


----------



## *Andrea* (Jan 30, 2006)

That is so sad! I pray he will be feeling better and home with you soon! Please let us know what happens!


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## momto4chihuahuas (Nov 13, 2006)

(((HUGS))) to you! I am so sorry


----------

